# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] PLL EXCITER FM 100W +

## kentar

Πωλείται σε τιμές αγοράς των εξαρτημάτων όπως είναι σαν ανταλλακτικά, 
συναρμολογημένο και πλήρως λειτουργικό με τα παρακάτω:
PLL RDVV 8W PCB moutoulos, 
RDVV PANEL PCB BOARD dovegroup, 
έξοδος MRF9180 >150W με καινούργιο αυθεντικό FET Motorola και φίλτρο αρμονικών, 
SMPS τροφοδοτικά ανεξάρτητα,
Οργανο Mega Wattmeter , Ampere meter  και Level meter.
Σε τιμές αγοράς των εξαρτημάτων 240€
Δεν περιλαμβάνονται κεραίες και καλώδια. 
pm
PLL150W01.jpg
20200503_111753.jpg
20200503_112951.jpg
20200503_113003.jpg
20200503_113010.jpg
20200503_112959.jpg

----------


## lepouras



----------

